# Your favorite movie of your birth year



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 21, 2014)

Title should be self explanatory. I'll go first

Reservoir Dogs (1992)


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

reminds me of that thread where you had to list your favorite three movies for every year you've been alive

The Hunchback of Notre Dame (1996)


----------



## Nox (Oct 21, 2014)

Pulp Fiction (1994)


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 21, 2014)

Home Alone 2: Lost in New York (1992)


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 21, 2014)

*1990*

House Party
Ghost
Home Alone
Total Recall
Gremlins 2: The New Batch
Back to the Future Part III
Die Hard 2
Kindergarten Cop


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 21, 2014)

Carlito's Way(1993)


----------



## wibisana (Oct 21, 2014)

Lethal Weapon
Robocop
Predator
full metal jacket
good morning vietnam

running man (haven't watch it but I heard it is good)

okay i've seen all but one. i cant decide the best tho
btw so far I am oldest in here


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2014)

*Terminator 2:Judgement day * (1991)


----------



## Weapon (Oct 22, 2014)

I can't pick between Forrest Gump and The Shawshank Redemption 

*94* was actually a good year.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 22, 2014)

Haven't really seen many movies from my birth year so it isn't a stiff competition.

I would go with Rocky IV (1985)


----------



## Velocity (Oct 22, 2014)

The Princess Bride, 1987. Not only my favourite film of all time but also released the year I was born.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 22, 2014)

Akira, 1988

Christ, you people make me feel old.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Scent of a woman and white men cant jump. 1992


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 22, 2014)

Dances with Wolves (1990) is my favorite, but Goodfellas (1990) is another I really like.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 22, 2014)

Reservoir Dogs and Under Siege. (1992)



Samavarti said:


> Carlito's Way(1993)



I did not realise you were younger than me...


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 22, 2014)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)


----------



## Jena (Oct 22, 2014)

Batman Returns (1992)


----------



## zantha (Oct 24, 2014)

1987, lost boys and princess bride.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 24, 2014)

Little man tate 1991


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 24, 2014)

Do the right thing (1989)


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 24, 2014)

u**


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2014)

I thought it was suppose to be birthdate not year


----------



## Ae (Oct 25, 2014)

How am I suppose to brag my favorite movie came out on my birthdate then...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 25, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I thought it was suppose to be birthdate not year



I meant to say year. Fuck now I feel silly.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

Lord of the Flies (1990)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks mods for the title change


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 25, 2014)

The Land Before Time.
1988.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

>not They Live (1988)


----------



## teddy (Oct 25, 2014)

Kind of tough, but i guess i'll go with jurassic park (1993)

honorable mentions in no particular order:

- the nightmare before christmas
- schindler's list
- dazed and confused
- groundhog day
- mrs. doubtfire
- iron monkey
- tai chi master
- kung fu cult master


----------



## KaguyaRei (Oct 26, 2014)

Aladdin (1992)


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 28, 2014)

Jurassic Park


----------



## dream (Oct 28, 2014)

*The Killer (1989)*

Some really great shootouts in here. :33


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2014)

1991?
Probably Beauty and the Beast, it's my favourite Disney movie actually


----------



## Brian (Oct 28, 2014)

Back to the Future or The Breakfast Club


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 29, 2014)

Evil Dead (1981)

**


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 29, 2014)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 29, 2014)

The Sandlot ('93)


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 30, 2014)

1988

_They Live_
_Grave of the Fireflies_
_Akira_


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 31, 2014)

damn, we got some youngsters up in here. 

 has a pretty damn good list of movies to choose from. *E.T., Blade Runner, Poltergeist, The Thing,* etc.  Those 4 will do. 

these were the movies that were released on my birthdate: . *Forced Vengeance*, Night Shift, Things Are Tough All Over. I'll roll with the Chuck Norris flick.


----------



## Sailor_Cosmos (Nov 3, 2014)

1986
Aliens
Labyrinth
Castle in the Sky
Project A-ko


----------



## Aeternus (Nov 3, 2014)

1988:
Beetlejuice 
The Naked Gun: From the files of the Police Squad

Those come to mind right now.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 7, 2014)

Fucking children here...

The Breakfast Club (1985)


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 8, 2014)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## Sadako (Nov 8, 2014)

Rain Man (1988)


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Fucking children here...
> 
> The Breakfast Club (1985)


eat my shorts, old man


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 10, 2014)

Unforgiven.

I haven't watched many films from that year though.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 10, 2014)

Aladdin! (1992!)


----------



## Taleran (Nov 12, 2014)

86 is a hard choice

Aliens, Big Trouble, Down By Law, Manhunter, Castle in the Sky


----------



## martryn (Nov 12, 2014)

Easily _Return of the Jedi_.  That's not even a contest.  The next closest would be _A Christmas Story_, which is great and all, but I wouldn't even consider it one of my top movies of all time.  

'83 was fucking awful year for movies, though.  Nothing decent came out besides Star Wars.


----------



## kire (Nov 14, 2014)

Not much for my year 1981, but there is always:
Looney, Looney, Looney Bugs Bunny Movie (Bugs Bunny and I have a thing..)

Raiders of the Lost Ark (Indiana Jones..a family favorite)

And yeah..that beats all yall on the page...I'm old...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 15, 2014)

I have not seen many films from the year of my birth, 1987, and those that I have seen range from exciting to mediocre; most of my favorite films were made either before or after that year.

I would say that my favorite film from the year of my birth is _The Brave Little Toaster,_ since I enjoy its story, but it also has some very frightening moments for a children's film.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Nov 16, 2014)

martryn said:


> Easily _Return of the Jedi_.  That's not even a contest.  The next closest would be _A Christmas Story_, which is great and all, but I wouldn't even consider it one of my top movies of all time.
> 
> '83 was fucking awful year for movies, though.  Nothing decent came out besides Star Wars.



Scarface, but yeah that's about it, it was a bad year all-round. Thankfully Scarface is a VERY GOOD movie so I'll go with that.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 17, 2014)

Wait a minutes now, guys. 1983, the year that saw the release of films such as National Lampoon's Vacation, Sudden Impact, Bastard Swordsman, Sleepaway Camp, The House on Sorority Row, Warriors from the Magic Mountain, Scarface, Videodrome, Return of the Jedi, A Christmas Story, Trading Places, The Dead Zone, Octopussy, The Meaning of Life, House of the Long Shadows, Frightmare, The Deadly Spawn, Duel to the Death, Project A, Shaolin vs. Wu Tang, to mention a few geat ones, were "fucking awful"? It's not the best year ever, I'll give you that, but "fucking awful"? No way! You guys deserve a brutal and violent spanking.


----------



## Izaya (Nov 17, 2014)

1995

Friday(watching it right now on my PS3)
Toy Story(came out 1 day after I was born )


----------



## Violence (Nov 27, 2014)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit (1988)
Spaceballs (1987)
Hocus Pocus (1993)
Misery (1990)
The NeverEnding Story (1984)
Major Payne (1995)
The Beauty and The Beast (1991)
Kindergarten Cop (1990)
Tales From The Darkside (1990)
Sgt. Bilko (1996)
Police Academy (1984) and Police Academy 2 (1985)
Beethoven (1992) and Beethoven 2 (1993)
The Dark Crystal (1982)


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2014)

The Thing and Blade Runner (1982)


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 28, 2014)

VampireNeu said:


> Who Framed Roger Rabbit (1988)
> Spaceballs (1987)
> Hocus Pocus (1993)
> Misery (1990)
> ...



you died and reincarnated a lot I see. :amazed


----------



## Goldgroger (Dec 9, 2014)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Dec 10, 2014)

1984 was filled with movies now considered as "classics" like Terminator,Footlose,Gremlins,
Ghost Busters,Once Upon a Time in America,etc
My two favorites are:
Amadeus
Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2014)

Akira is probably it


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 10, 2014)

VampireNeu said:


> Who Framed Roger Rabbit (1988)
> Spaceballs (1987)
> Hocus Pocus (1993)
> Misery (1990)
> ...



Wat                       .


----------



## Tomasu H. (Dec 12, 2014)

_Reservoir Dogs_


----------

